# fuehrerscheintest-online.com ( new content gmbh )



## tacenius (17 Dezember 2007)

Hallo! 

Kennt jemand die Seite: [noparse]http://www.fuehrerscheintest-online.com/starten.php?teil=1[/noparse] 

Deutscher Betreiber, inkl. USt-ID etc. 

Dort kann man auch leicht hereinfallen, da die Kosten nur versteckt ausgewiesen werden. Kann dieser Fall ähnlich betrachtet werden wie die anderen Führerscheinseiten? 

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Reducal (17 Dezember 2007)

*AW: fuehrerscheintest-online.com  ( new content gmbh )*



tacenius schrieb:


> fuehrerscheintest-online.com/starten.php?teil=1
> 
> Dort kann man auch leicht hereinfallen, da die Kosten nur versteckt ausgewiesen werden.


Sieht so aus, wie in den angehangenen Bildern. Um das Ergebnis eines Tests abrufen zu können, muss man sich erst registrieren. Warum der Anbieter allerdings den Preis nicht unmittelbar am visuellen Bereich der Dateneingabe angibt sondern erst im nicht sichtbaren Scrolbereich, dürfte als dessen "Geschäftsgeheimnis" bewertet werden können.
Bei dem Projekt eines Mitbewerbers habe ich neulich folgendes geschrieben, das auch hier zutrifft:





Reducal schrieb:


> Hier zeigt sich die Taktik des Anbieters besonders deutlich. Wer meint, dass auf diese Art- und Weise eine Zahlungsverpflichtung besteht, kann dies Meinung für sich behalten, da der Kostenhinweis alles andere als deutlich gem. dem deutschen BGB dargestellt ist.
> Man nehme z. B. einen 17" Monitor mit der standardmäßigen Einstellung 1024 x 768 Pixel, einer Einstellung, die vom überwiegenden Teil der Internetgemeinde angewendet wird (Bild 1). Die Tatsache, dass man das angezeigte Fenster noch etwas nach untern scrollen könnte (weil dort ja noch Informationen stehen) ist für die Bewertung einer Zahlungspflicht uninteressant (Bild 2), da die Zumutbarkeit des Erkennens generell abgesprochen werden kann. Niemand muss eine Seite drehen und wenden, um womöglich mehr Informationen noch zu erfahren, wenn ihm bereits mit der ursächlichen Anzeige alle Informationen übermittelt werden, die er für sein Ansinnen braucht.


----------



## Pfadfinder (17 Dezember 2007)

*AW: fuehrerscheintest-online.com  ( new content gmbh )*

Wurde die Startseite geändert, oder gibt es noch eine andere Startseite ?
Auf der Startseite, die ich aufgerufen habe, steht nämlich recht groß und deutlich der Preis von EUR 49,00*  *pro Test.


----------



## jupp11 (17 Dezember 2007)

*AW: fuehrerscheintest-online.com  ( new content gmbh )*



Pfadfinder schrieb:


> Wurde die Startseite geändert, oder gibt es noch eine andere Startseite ?


Startseiten  sind keine in Granit  gemeißelte Dokumente und  hängen sehr stark davon ab,
von welcher Start/Ausgangsposition sie aufgerufen werden.  (Zeit, Linkadresse  usw) 
Das gilt insbesondere für Anbieter von Pseudokostenlosseiten 

Bei jemandem, der schon seit über zwei Jahren hier angemeldet ist, sollte es eigentlich schon fast 
zum Allgemeinwissen gehören...


----------



## tacenius (17 Dezember 2007)

*AW: fuehrerscheintest-online.com  ( new content gmbh )*

Ich habe die Seite über Google gefunden, gleich die erste Anzeige dort. Auf der - ich will sie mal überarbeitet nennen - Startseite befindet sich kein einziger Preis. Diesen habe ich erst gesehen, nachdem ich eher aus Langeweile ein bisschen herumgeklickt habe und dabei auf "home" gestoßen bin. Und nicht nur, dass die gesamte Vorgehensweise bei dieser Firma unlauter zu sein scheint, man stimmt mit seinem Häkchen am Ende nicht nur den AGBs zu, sondern gleichzeitig, dass seine privaten Daten an Dritte zu Werbezwecken übermittelt werden darf. Mich würde mal interessieren, was für einen Umsatz die Firma damit macht...


----------



## jupp11 (17 Dezember 2007)

*AW: fuehrerscheintest-online.com ( new content gmbh )*



tacenius schrieb:


> Ich habe die Seite über Google gefunden, gleich die erste Anzeige dort. .


Solche ersten Treffer sind sehr oft Anzeigen, zu erkennen nur daran, dass sie leicht gelblich hinterlegt sind.
Da sie keine echten Treffer sind, sind sie meist  auch nicht zu reproduzieren.


----------



## paddy5790 (21 Dezember 2007)

*AW: fuehrerscheintest-online.com  ( new content gmbh )*

halo!... ich habe mich dort auch angemeldet und ahbe nur soo mal ein Test gemacht. Beim mir stand kein Preis vorne dran sondern nur eine Auswahl von Fahrschulprüfungen. 10min. später kam dann die Überraschung 99€ für ein Test und da ich 2 gemacht habe muss ich 200€ bezahlen. Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich das bezahlen soll oder nicht?

Gruß Paddy


----------



## jupp11 (21 Dezember 2007)

*AW: fuehrerscheintest-online.com  ( new content gmbh )*



paddy5790 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich das bezahlen soll oder nicht?


Wie wär´s mit lesen?  ( wie das tausende  andere auch tun und    dann Bescheid wissen, 
was sie  tun  sollten)
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de
Persönliche Ratschläge "tu dies,  tu das nicht" sind wegen des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes  verboten.


----------

